# Topics > Sport > Training AI >  Technogym Coach, digital personal trainer, Technogym SpA, Cesena, Italy

## Airicist2

Developer - Technogym SpA

technogym.com/gb/technogym-app

"The future of sport lies in artificial intelligence"

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Antonio Citterio designs Personal Line fitness equipment for Technogym"

October 29, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Technogym launches new app with revenue-sharing option for gyms"

by Tom Walker
June 24, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Precision program

Nov 3, 2021




> Create a Precision Program that adapts to your progress and helps you reach your goals faster. Technogym Coach is your digital personal trainer: answer its questions and start your journey!

----------


## Airicist2

Signature programs

Nov 3, 2021




> Get ready to train like a pro. Start a specific program from top athletic trainers and olympics athletes for multiple sports (running, tennis, skiing, golf).

----------

